
Nvidia Makes Arm a Peer to x86 and Power for GPU Acceleration - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/06/17/nvidia-makes-arm-a-peer-to-x86-and-power-for-gpu-acceleration/
======
jamesfmilne
They own Mellanox now, and they have their own ARM core.

I could imagine them coming out with a Network GPU that has nothing but
100GbE/200GbE and power.

The ARM core doesn't have to be super-fast if it's just setting up RDMA
transfers, of data and command buffers.

------
rbirkby
“There are no GPUs in this system because there are no European makers of
GPUs”

Cough cough. Mali. Imagination. Even Apple.

~~~
ksec
Well, I guess they count Mali ( ARM ) and IMG as UK and not EU ?

~~~
polotics
Last I checked, Europe is a continent, not a bureaucracy.

------
pilooch
"The beauty of Arm is that it is open. You can you can add all sorts of
interesting technologies that will be beneficial to supercomputing, such as
being tightly integrated. By marrying an Arm CPU with a Tesla GPU...".

The essence of it. NVidia is so close that it makes development very painful.
At the moment it's the required path for deep learning, but hopefully it'll
change a bit.

------
_bxg1
Does x86 maintain any real advantages over ARM at this point, other than the
ability to run legacy software? I'm genuinely asking; all I know is that ARM
devices can be really powerful these days and they're also much more power
efficient.

~~~
yep_thats_right
I'm also curious how fellow HNers think x86 will fare in the next 10, 20, 30
years. Will we still be using x86 as the most common option in laptops by
then?

~~~
blu42
FWIW, all my laptops are currently arm-based (chromebooks), for the simple
reason of price + battery performance.

------
Symmetry
Given that they're trying to push their Tegra platform for automotive and
robotic uses I'd hope so.

